# 2004 Fx4 f150 plow



## CSC Contracting (Jan 20, 2009)

Does Meyer make a classic tube mount for the f150? What plows are you running on the 2004 and up f150's?


----------



## BKFC255 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a sno way mt which would be compareable to the 26 series they now make. I like the blizzard speedwing for the half ton too I think that will be my next plow.The sw move them selves as the plow piviots or is in scoop in the straight postion,. You can also pin the wings out if you need a wider plow. also boss makes one snow dogg and fisher/western also have the HT plows but I think if I was to go with a DD I would get the chain lift.


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a Fisher SD (standard duty) 7.5' on my 07 F150. Works great with the stock suspension.


----------



## eric02038 (Oct 1, 2010)

I just put a SD setup on my 05 f150. Do you guys put any weight in the back? If so how much.


----------



## svt2205 (Nov 4, 2008)

I run 4 60 pound sand tubes that I place in the back of the bed by the tailgate.


----------

